# a



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Dust in some sevin dust. Then, man, you got a lot of gaps, both between the siding/concrete AND siding and siding trim. Gobs of caulk are needed. But blow in /sprinkle in sevin FIRST!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Bet you pull off that siding and there's going to be wood rot behind it.
Siding was not suppost to be within 6" of any grade.
That has to be some of the funnest J molding I've ever seen.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 Joe.

Way to close and very easy to conceal termites and other destructive pests in that small a gap.

I have used Boric Acid and sugar with little sugar ants but those buggers look like they need something with a bit more HP.


----------



## CorkWithAC (May 22, 2013)

Seven is good, boric acid works well too, or drione would be even better. Don't get a repellent though, everything I've read about carpenter ants says that. And yeah, if they have a nest back there, it's because of a water problem.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need to pull off the siding in that area--repair the rot and then flash that lime stone cap in some way to keep water out of your house----

Also pull off the bottom course of siding at the patio slab----you may have serious rot/bugs from that wet installation.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

*flying ants in bathtub*

oops. posted in wrong place.


----------



## eharri3 (Jul 31, 2013)

7 dust works well, will kill pretty much anything that crawls. But with carpenter ants you really need to find the nest, which is probably in wood somewhere underneath that siding. And you need to make sure you treat THAT with a strong insecticide. If it can't be found once you pull the siding you'll need to find some other way to locate it and get the dust in there.


----------

